
LOONCUP – The world's first SMART menstrual cup - dsr12
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/700989404/looncup-the-worlds-first-smart-menstrual-cup
======
dsr12
LOONCUP the “Smart” menstrual cup is a Kickstarter Staff Pick. A GYN says it’s
all wrong - [https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2015/10/10/looncup-the-
sma...](https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2015/10/10/looncup-the-smart-
menstrual-cup-is-a-kickstarter-staff-pick-a-gyn-says-its-all-wrong/)

